# Wasserverlust im Winter (Wasserstand)



## amselmeister (8. Feb. 2018)

Hi

Hier im hohen Norden hat es ja seit Dezember ständig geregnet und ich hatte ständig den teich übergelaufen und musste was abpumpen.

Nun ist es seit 1 Woche am Frieren (Nachts -5 Grad) und es ist nun seit 2 Wochen schon so das der Wasserstand fällt. 

Mir geht es um das verständnis ob das Normal ist. Denn ich dachte das passiert nur im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen. Die gesammte andere Zeit (frühjahr , Herbst , Übergang) habe ich gar keine Probleme damit gehabt. 

Jetzt wo es so Kalt ist würde ich sagen sind es bei mir 3cm am Tag bei 3500 Litern (wenn er voll ist)


----------



## axel120470 (8. Feb. 2018)

Also bei mir ist der Wasserstand absolut stabil. Habe allerdings auch einen 18000l Teich.


----------



## amselmeister (8. Feb. 2018)

Also es geht mir ums Prinzip ob bei Fronst und kälte das sein KANN. Auf diversen Seiten steht ja teilweise wohl.

Nicht das ich ein Loch habe 

Mir ist so nicht bewusst das ich das die lezten Jahre hatte


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Andre,
ein Verlust von Wasser über den Winter ist prinzipiell möglich. Auch wenn Du einen kleinen Teich hast, so liegt ein Teil davon in der "frostfreien" Zone. Das bedeutet, dass Dein Teichwasser ein wenig wärmer als der Erdboden nebenan ist. Durch diesen Temperaturunterschied verdunstet Wasser.
Behalte bei Deinem Teich die Eisdicke im Auge, wenn Du Fische drin hast, vergiß nicht zu heizen und zu "belüften".


----------



## amselmeister (9. Feb. 2018)

Okay dann ist ja gut ich hätte nur nie gedacht dass das so viel ausmacht

Denn der Wasserstand Verlust ist ja noch viel höher als im Sommer

Zumal ja keine Bewegung da ist oder eine Umwälzung durch die Pumpe


----------



## center (9. Feb. 2018)

Ich glaube nicht das das normal ist.


----------



## krallowa (9. Feb. 2018)

Guten Morgen,

also 3cm pro Tag sind ja 20cm in der Woche, das ist definitiv nicht normal.
Oder hast du mal beobachtet das ab einer gewissen Höhe der Wasserstand stabil bleibt oder zumindest langsamer absinkt?
Kann auch sein das Eis sich in deine Folie gedrückt hat.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## meinereiner (9. Feb. 2018)

Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das normal ist.
Gut, mein Teich ist im Winter abgedeckt, also von da her, kann da fast nichts verdunsten.
Aber früher, als ich noch keine Abdeckung hatte, habe ich im Winter kein Absinken beobachten können.

Du schreibst "3cm am Tag". Selbst wenn du dich vertippt hättest und meinst 3mm am Tag, wäre das in meinen Augen schon zu viel. 

Servus
Robert


----------



## amselmeister (9. Feb. 2018)

3mm würde man ja gar nicht sehen. Also geschätzt sind es von gestern auf heute. mindestens 3cm. 
Was bleibt denn übrig? Loch in der Folie?

wäre ja komisch, genau jetzt wo es friert. 

Ich weiß nicht ob man es vergleichen kann aber an den Kanälen und größeren teichen hier in meiner nähe Beobachte ich das selbe. Da sieht man noch das Eis am Rand das vor Tagen noch viel höher war und der Wasserstand sinkt aber drastisch. 

Es ist halt immer unter 0 und sehr trocken, seit 7 Tagen kein Regen oder Schnee.

Also ich wüsste nicht dass das letzten Winter bei mir so war mit dem absinken. 

Ich werde gleich erst mal was auffüllen. Nützt ja nix


----------



## DbSam (9. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Andre,

bevor Du in Hektik und Sorge umkommst, dann vertrau erst einmal auf Deine Beobachtungen in Deiner Umgegend.
Wenn die Luft sehr trocken und es vielleicht zusätzlich noch windig ist, dann verdunstet das Wasser auch im Winter recht gut. 

Deinen Teich kannst Du ja in nächster Zeit noch etwas beobachten.
Bei einem evtl. Loch in der Folie, da wäre eine Reparatur bei den jetzigen Temperaturen sowieso sehr, sehr aufwändig.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## amselmeister (9. Feb. 2018)

Ja ich fülle gerade etwas auf und dann beobachte ich. Wusste halt gar nicht das im Winter auch Wasser so verloren geht durch Umwelteinflüsse.

Krass. Die Eisschicht war fest weg am Rand da konnte ich das sehen da sind gegenüber letztes Wochenende bestimmt 1/4 des Teichwassers weg.


----------



## Michael H (9. Feb. 2018)

Hallo

Ich sehe gegenüber dem Sommer kein Wasserverlust im Winter . Mein Teich ist auch nicht abgedeckt .
Im Sommer hab ich auch schon mal 4-5 cm Verlust an einem Tag , aber davon ist die hälfte dem Trommler zuschulden.


----------



## center (9. Feb. 2018)

Vielleicht hat das Eis irgendwo ein Loch reingedrückt.


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Feb. 2018)

Schnee verdunstet, Eis verdunstet.

Laß mal eine Eiswürfelschale lange Zeit im Tiefkühler stehen. Irgendwann sind die Schälchen leer.


----------



## koichteich (9. Feb. 2018)

Moin amselmeister, 
Ich wohne ebenfalls im Norden 26.... und habe seit der Frostperiode Null Wasserverlust auf knapp 24 qm. 
Liegt wohl am Teich bei dir. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## amselmeister (9. Feb. 2018)

danke


 muss es denn ein Schaden sein oder kann das auch so einfach verdunsten etc und es liegt am Teich /wind usw


----------



## muh.gp (9. Feb. 2018)

Irgendwie drehen wir uns im Kreis.... 3 cm deuten schon sehr stark auf ein Loch im Teich, die Variante mit dem Schaden durch Eis ist nicht abwegig. Letztlich kannst du nur warten und das Wasser fallen lassen. Bleibt es irgendwann konstant, ist ein Loch die wahrscheinlichste Option. Mehr Ferndiagnose ist nicht möglich...


----------



## amselmeister (9. Feb. 2018)

Ja OK, ist halt blöd für den fragesteller wenn es alle Optionen gibt. Die einen sagen könnte je nach Umständen normal sein bzw es ist im Winter Normal. Die anderen sagen, Nein ist es nicht.

Mit dem Eis glaube ich auch nicht ganz. Die Eisschicht ist ja nur ganz oben. Aber soweit wie das Wasser abgesackt ist das ist ja viel weiter unten gewesen.
Also wenn das Loch vom Eis kommt weiter oben dürfte es sich ja nicht so viel absenken


----------



## koichteich (9. Feb. 2018)

Vielleicht ein Marder oder eine Katze. Bei dem Temps bricht die Folie direkt beim Kratzer.
Wäre ja möglich

Aber unterhalb der Eisdecke... wohl eher nicht.


----------



## lollo (9. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,

hältst du ein Stelle eisfrei, wenn ja, wie?


----------



## axel120470 (10. Feb. 2018)

Was hast Du denn für eine Folie drin? Ich habe EPDM. Die ist recht widerstandsfähig. Bei PE Folie ist es bei den Temperaturen schon möglich das die leicht beschädigt werden kann. Sei es durch Eis oder auch durch Tiere, z.B. Katze


----------



## amselmeister (10. Feb. 2018)

Eisfrei halte ich das durch so ein Styroporteil ca 40x20 cm

Und was das für eine Folie ist weiß ich nicht. Der Teich ist über 30 Jahre alt. Also wohl eher kein EPDM


----------



## lollo (10. Feb. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Eisfrei halte ich das durch so ein Styroporteil ca 40x20 cm


Hallo,

also nichts mit Pümpchen oder Sprudler, ok, hätte ja vielleicht daran liegen können.


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Feb. 2018)

Liegt die Folie den irgendwo frei ?


----------



## koiteich1 (10. Feb. 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Irgendwie drehen wir uns im Kreis.... 3 cm deuten schon sehr stark auf ein Loch im Teich, die Variante mit dem Schaden durch Eis ist nicht abwegig. Letztlich kannst du nur warten und das Wasser fallen lassen. Bleibt es irgendwann konstant, ist ein Loch die wahrscheinlichste Option. Mehr Ferndiagnose ist nicht möglich...




Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
Alles andere ist reines Rätselraten.
Lass das Wasser einfach mal absinken bis es stehen bleibt !!


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Feb. 2018)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Lass das Wasser einfach mal absinken bis es stehen bleibt !!


Bei einer Teichtiefe von 70 cm würde ich da aber erst auf anderes Wetter warten.


----------



## muh.gp (11. Feb. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Und was das für eine Folie ist weiß ich nicht. Der Teich ist über 30 Jahre alt. Also wohl eher kein EPDM



Ziemlich langes Zeitfenster, 30 Jahre sind eine Hausnummer, die Option Loch rückt als Ursache ganz nach oben...


----------



## lollo (11. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,

ich hatte mal im Winter eingefressene Löcher durch Wühl/Schermäuse, die suchen im Winter ja auch Futter.


----------



## dizzzi (11. Feb. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte mal im Winter eingefressene Löcher durch Wühl/Schermäuse, die suchen im Winter ja auch Futter.
> Anhang anzeigen 195156Anhang anzeigen 195157


Hallo Lollo,

welche Folientyp (PVC, EDPM...=haben die Viecher angeknabbert?

LG

Udo


----------



## Mushi (11. Feb. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Und was das für eine Folie ist weiß ich nicht. Der Teich ist über 30 Jahre alt. Also wohl eher kein EPDM



Wenn nach 30 Jahren die PVC Folie kaputt geht, ist sie bereits überfällig. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Feb. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Und was das für eine Folie ist weiß ich nicht. Der Teich ist über 30 Jahre alt. Also wohl eher kein EPDM



Hi Andre,

also noch älter als meine 27 Jahre alte Heissner-Folie (PVC) die nachdem sie vor 10 Jahren der Teichvergrößerung weichen mußte nun immer noch als Moorbeet und Amphibientümpel dient und so langsam doch auch anfängt Verschleißerscheinungen zu zeigen

bei so nem Alter ist wegen der altersbedingten Steifigkeit der Folie immer mal mit Brüchen/Rissen in der Folie zu rechnen. Löcher durch Mäuse sind im nahrungsarmen Winter auch oft Ursache für Wasserverlust

aber egal wo das vermeintliche Loch/Riß herkommt: reparieren läßt sich so ein "alter PE/PVC-Lappen" net mehr 
Da bleibt demnächst nur alte Folieund ne neue rein

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Feb. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Da bleibt demnächst nur alte Folieund ne neue rein


Vieleicht auch die alte Folie als Schutz drunter lassen.
Bei 70cm Teichtiefe.....könnte man auch bezüglich einer vergrößerung nach denken.


----------



## lollo (12. Feb. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> welche Folientyp (PVC, EDPM...=haben die Viecher angeknabbert?


Hallo,
bei mir war es eine PVC Folie die ich auch noch kleben konnte.
Als weiteren Schutz habe ich dort, wo es passiert ist hinter der Folie nach aussen hin dann noch Beton eingebracht.
Die Gänge der ungebetenen Gäste wurden intensiv gewässert, und anschließend mit den Nachlassenschaften meiner Hunde verschlossen. 
Habe schon ein paar Jahre wieder Ruhe.


----------



## amselmeister (12. Feb. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Liegt die Folie den irgendwo frei



wie genau meinst du das? Ich kann mal ein Bild machen später. Der Wasserstand ist auch wieder gesunken etwas.

Das so eine Folie nicht ewig hält war mir ja klar, aber das es nun doch so "schnell" geht hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich selbst habe den ja erst seit 4 Jahren circa
Das mit dem Loch als Ursache wäre natürlich sehr ärgerlich und schade.

und ist es definitiv so das man so eine Folie nicht reparieren kann? 
Ist das PVC oder kann es auch was anderes sein? Ich glaube ich habe hinten noch ein altes reststück und könnte mal drauf sehen was das ist. 

Löcher durch Mäuse, oh Wow. Hätte ich nicht gedacht . Aber das wohl eher nur im oberen Bereich oder und nicht "unter wasser"


----------



## lollo (12. Feb. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Aber das wohl eher nur im oberen Bereich oder und nicht "unter wasser"


Hallo,

ne,ne. das lag schon unterhalb des Wasserspiegels 10-15 cm. Wahrscheinlich haben die sich gewundert das auf einmal Wasser kam 
als sie durchgefressen hatten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Feb. 2018)

Hi Andre,

die Folie hat doch schon doppelt bis drei Mal so lang ausgehalten wie eigentlich mal gedacht

die "alten" 1mm PVC-Teichfolien der 80er/90er Jahre waren auf nur !!!! 10-15Jahre Lebendauer ausgelegt (PE-Folien sind das selbst heute noch)
"moderne" 1mm PVC-Folien sind auf ne Lebensdauer von 20-25 Jahren ausgelegt
1,2mm EPDM-Folien auf das doppelte einer heutigen PVC

PVC Folien lassen sich nur sicher flicken solange sie noch ihre "Weichmacher" enthalten und somit weich/flexibel sind. Nach 10 Jahren der Witterung ausgesetzt kann man das Verschweißen eigentlich vergessen. Mit Silikonkleber und wasserfestem Abdeckmaterial (Kunstsoffscheiben, flache Steine ect.) kann man dann zwar noch weiterhin kleinere Löcher "zupappen", doch auch Silikonkleber hält dann net mehr besonders fest und sicher auf ner harten Folie

MfG Frank


----------



## Mushi (12. Feb. 2018)

PE-HD hält 50-100 Jahre.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Feb. 2018)

Hi Frank,

noch haltbarer wäre allerdings der Beton des römischen Imperium. Der hält >2000 Jahren


----------



## Mushi (12. Feb. 2018)

Das wäre mir persönlich doch etwas zu lang.


----------



## dizzzi (12. Feb. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Vieleicht auch die alte Folie als Schutz drunter lassen.


Hi Tottoabs, die Idee finde ich gut. Aber wie könnte so etwas technisch umsetzbar sein?
Fische, Krebs und alle anderen Lebewesen raus. Wasser ablassen. Neue Folie rein...
Wohin dann so lange mit den Tieren?

Intressiert mich nur. Ich denke ich habe aber nach 21 Jahre Zeit, bevor ich meine EDPM-Folie erneuern muss. (Wenn nichts unvorhersehbares passiert...)

LG

Udo


----------



## muh.gp (12. Feb. 2018)

Naja, ohne Wasser und Tiere raus geht das wohl nicht... solltest du eine Lösung haben, wäre das eine gute Geschäftsidee... 

Also Wasser raus, Fische etc. in ein gut gelüftetes Planschbecken, Filter dran und dann Folienwechsel, Ausbau, Neugestaltung, Umbau usw. Usw.

Hat bei mir letzten Sommer mit 13 Koi bestens funktioniert.


----------



## amselmeister (12. Feb. 2018)

Krass das wundert mich das die Folien von damals normal nur 10-15 Jahre halten.

Aber meine ist auf jedenfall mehr als 1mm dick.


----------



## amselmeister (12. Feb. 2018)

ich bin mir recht sicher das der Teich aus der Folie ist, die ich noch hinten auf der Rolle hatte beim Einzug. Kann mich auch täuschen. 
Dort steht drauf. ECB Dichtungsbahn. Hey´di


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Feb. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Wohin dann so lange mit den Tieren?


Spendierst den Kinder einen Aufblaßpool.....nach dem du die Fische zurück in den Teich gesetzt hast.


----------



## amselmeister (13. Feb. 2018)

Der Wasserstand fällt weiter. 
Ob man, das ist glaube ich nicht mehr normal. In 7-10 Tagen geschätzte 10-15 cm


----------



## Zacky (13. Feb. 2018)

Evtl. irgendwo ein Leck in den Rohrleitungen, die unterhalb der Wasserlinie liegen? Habe es bei mir mal erlebt, dass eine PVC-Klebestelle im Winter aufgegeben hatte und es dort gemütlich vor sich hin tröpfelte. Bis ich das gefunden habe, hat es auch ein wenig gedauert.


----------



## amselmeister (13. Feb. 2018)

Was für Rohre meinst du? Sowas habe ich nicht. Da ist einfach nur Wasser in einer Folie 

Pumpen und alles ist ja nun raus und weg 

Der Waserstand fällt noch weiter. Ich werde verrückt.
Ich mache mal Bilder später.

Kann ich bei dem Frostwetter nun nur abwarten oder wie gehe ich am besten vor? Am besten wäre ja warten bis es nicht mehr fällt. Aber was ist wenn es ganz unten das Problem ist. 
Oder weiter Nachfüllen immer bis es Plusgrade sind.

Ich frage schonmal vorab. Ist bei der Menge denn noch von Verdunstung durch Wintereinflüsse zu rechnen oder ist das ein Loch. 
Ich weiß Ferndiagnose ist kaum möglich, aber................


----------



## Teich4You (13. Feb. 2018)

Es ist keine Verdunstung.


----------



## amselmeister (13. Feb. 2018)

Ja oder sonstiges ich weiß ja nicht was speziell im Winter noch so Möglich ist.

Habe nochmal gemessen, also seit 2 Wochen 20 cm circa. Gegenüber dem Vollen Zustand sogar 30cm.
Bei meinem kleinen Teich schon Krass

Bilder gehen wohl mal wieder nicht.

wie schon gefragt, wie gehe ich am besten vor?
Muss man denn schon im Schadensfall genau wissen was es für eine Folie ist damit man es flicken kann?
Oder bringt das eh alles nix?
Kann man bei Eis überhaupt das Loch finden? Glaube ja nicht


----------



## Michael H (13. Feb. 2018)

Hallo

Du könntest auch wenn du das Loch / Riss was auch immer es nun ist nicht kleben kannst mit einem Flansch Dicht machen , solange es die Folie zu lässt . Einfach einen 50 / 70 oder 100 Flansch ( kommt halt auf die Größe an ) um die Schadhafte Stelle machen , ein Stück Rohr ( 10 cm ) mit Muffe einkleben und einen Deckel drauf ....

Aber eine Bau-Doku 2018 wäre auch nicht verkehrt . Ein wenig Größer geht immer .....


----------



## amselmeister (13. Feb. 2018)

Nein , wenn dann kleiner. Leider

Ich wüsste gar nicht wie ich nun vorgehen muss. Es muss ja erst mal Eisfrei sein nehme ich an und das Wasser müsste ganz raus oder? Und dann sauber machen?


----------



## Michael H (13. Feb. 2018)

Hallo
Jap , so wäre der Plan . Solange den Wasserstand beobachten bis er stehen bleibt , so kannste das ganze eingrenzen.
Aktuell kannste nur immer schön nachfüllen bis das Wetter es zulässt das du was dran machen kannst .
Ne andere Wahl haste da nicht .


----------



## amselmeister (13. Feb. 2018)

Logischerweise wenn das Wasser nicht mehr fällt wäre dann ja die Schadensstelle kurz über dem Wasserpegel oder?


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Feb. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Oder weiter Nachfüllen immer bis es Plusgrade sind.


so würde ich es machen


----------



## amselmeister (15. Feb. 2018)

Verdammt, das Wasser fällt immer weiter. circa 3cm jeden Tag

Nun ist nur noch circa 35% drin.

Wen das so weit unten ist, ist ja ein Schaden durch das Eis nicht logisch oder? Weil die Eisschicht war nur ein paar cm dick. 2 oder 3 cm


----------



## Teichfreund77 (15. Feb. 2018)

Meine PVC Folie von 1983 ist in Bahnen verlegt und hält noch.
Hoffentlich noch weitere 35 Jahre.


----------



## dizzzi (15. Feb. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Meine PVC Folie von 1983 ist in Bahnen verlegt und hält noch.
> Hoffentlich noch weitere 35 Jahre.


Was heißt in Bahnen verlegt? Eine Bahn, dann kleben. neue Bahn und kleben???
Sorry die Anfängerfrage!

Lg

Udo


----------



## Mushi (15. Feb. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Meine PVC Folie von 1983 ist in Bahnen verlegt und hält noch.
> Hoffentlich noch weitere 35 Jahre.



Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


----------



## amselmeister (15. Feb. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Meine PVC Folie von 1983 ist in Bahnen verlegt und hält noch.
> Hoffentlich noch weitere 35 Jahre.


 Ich glaube meine auch, kann ich nicht wirklich sagen, aber ich glaube schon, ich sehe oft immer so lange bahnen und die sind übereinander gelegt (geklebt)
Ist auch von 1983


----------



## Damn_itz_Daniel (16. Feb. 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen.
Ich bin gerade auf das Thema gestoßen da sich bei mir genau die gleichen Symptome abspielen.

Zu Beginn des "Winters" war der Teich gut gefüllt.
Auch sonst hatte ich nie Probleme mit dem Wasserstand.
Nun, seit es extrem am Frösteln ist, sinkt der Wasserstand immer weiter.
Es wurde immer eine kleine Stelle freigehalten, dennoch konnte man sich auf den Teich stellen.
Vor kurzem begann es etwas zu tauen, sodass die Eisfläche in der Mitte abgesackt und an den Ufern hochgeklommen ist.
Schätzungsweise liege ich nun auch bei ca. 30% Füllhöhe.

Ebenfalls wohne ich im hohen Norden, in der nähe von Bremen.
Habe allerdings keinen kleinen Teich. Schätzungsweise handelt es sich hier um bis zu 19.000 Liter Wasser.
Da wir in einer Mietwohnung wohnen und der Teich nicht von uns angelegt wurde, wissen wir die genauen Tiefenmaße nicht.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich habe auch auf ein Loch im Teich getippt.
Allerdings schließe ich das aus folgenden Gründen aus:

Zu beginn der Frostzeit war der Wasserpegel normal.
Das bedeutet das, dass Loch in der Zeit kurz nach dem Frost aufgetreten sein muss.
Löcher durch Eis schließe ich aus. Durch den Hohen Wasserpegel zu beginn und der anfänglich dünnen Eisschicht auf dem Teich, besteht nicht die Möglichkeit das ein Loch auf ca. 30% Füllhöhe entsteht.
Besteht die Möglichkeit durch Nager.
Wäre das der Fall, müsste es aber möglich sein dieses Loch zu sehen. Dazu kommt auch das augenscheinlich der Wasserstand nicht kontinuierlich sinkt. Es scheint eher als wenn er von irgendwelchen Faktoren abhängig ist, die sich mir nicht erschließen.
Momentan tippe ich also schlichtweg auf Verdunstung. 
Bei der Wassermenge mag es vielleicht Naiv klingen dies zu behaupten aber anders kann ich es mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht erklären. 
Fall euch etwas dazu einfällt, weißt mich gerne darauf hin.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Feb. 2018)

amselmeister schrieb:


> Ich glaube meine auch, kann ich nicht wirklich sagen, aber ich glaube schon, ich sehe oft immer so lange bahnen und die sind übereinander gelegt (geklebt)
> Ist auch von 1983


Der Teich ist auch nicht von mir angelegt worden, sondern von meinem Vorbesitzer des Hauses, der sehr viel Ähnlichkeit mit dem bekannten Gärtner Potschke hatte.
Am Rand der Folie sieh man das alter schon und der Bereich ist nicht mehr so Flexibel.
Deshalb kommt diese Jahr die Naturagard Ufer matte zu Einsatz.

Bei vielen Teichen konnte ich beobachten das Pflanzen am Rand noch in den Teich wachsen und so wie ein Docht das Wasser bei Frost aus dem Teich saugen.
Vielteich ist das bei den einen oder anderen eine Ursache für den Starken Wasserschwund.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## amselmeister (16. Feb. 2018)

Eine frage, ihr kennt ja meine Bilder. Ich habe ja die Pföanzen am teichrand. Das sind ja Wasserpflazen.
diese sind ja nun aber trocken gelegt. Ist das bei diesen Temperaturen schlimm? Oder muss ich sofort wieder auffüllen bis oben hin?


----------



## amselmeister (16. Feb. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Bei vielen Teichen konnte ich beobachten das Pflanzen am Rand noch in den Teich wachsen und so wie ein Docht das Wasser bei Frost aus dem Teich saugen.
> Vielteich ist das bei den einen oder anderen eine Ursache für den Starken Wasserschwund.


Das verstehe ich nicht so  ganz, wie meinst dudas?


----------



## Küstensegler (16. Feb. 2018)

Also wie schon viele andere angemerkt haben. Verdunstung scheidet in der Menge im Winter definitiv aus.
Da bleibt eigentlich nur ein Loch als Ursache übrig.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Mushi (16. Feb. 2018)

Ganz einfach: der Weichmacher geht mit der Zeit aus der PVC Folie. Wenn nach 15 Jahren noch alles dicht ist, könnt ihr jedes Jahr ein Bier aufmachen. Falls die Folie tatsächlich 35 Jahre gehalten hat, ist sie überfällig.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## amselmeister (16. Feb. 2018)

Ich versuche später nochmal Bilder hochzuladen nur leider klappt das nicht.

Das ist glaube ich tatsächlich aus dieser ECB Dachbahn gemacht, die ist auch dicker. Da sind überall nähte und flicken weil die Rolle nur 2m Breit ist.


----------



## Teich4You (16. Feb. 2018)




----------



## amselmeister (16. Feb. 2018)

Medium 32216 anzeigenMedium 32217 anzeigen
Bis zum Grünen habe ich das sonst immer. Hatte es vor dem Wasserverlust wegen Starkregens bis zum roten abgepumpt. Danach ging es dann los.

Auf dem anderen Bild sieht man die zusammensetzung der Teichfolie. 
Solche stellen sind da öfters


----------



## koiteich1 (16. Feb. 2018)

@amselmeister 
Was willst du jetzt genau hören 

Das einer sagt vielleicht ist doch kein Loch drinne und das gibt sich wieder von alleine 

Du hast ja jetzt von den meisten einen Tip bekommen.
Entweder immer wieder Wasser nachfüllen oder Fische raus in IH oder ein Becken bis zum Frühjahr.



Teich4You schrieb:


>


----------



## koilady (16. Feb. 2018)

Habe irgendwo gelesen das man mit ein wenig Milch die defekte Stelle im Teich finden kann. So genau weiß ich das auch nicht mehr, aber ich glaube man schüttet ein paar Tropfen ins Wasser und dann soll man schauen wo die Milch hinzieht.    Loch gefunden-Loch zugeklebt, so würde ich es machen.
Lieben Gruß


----------



## dizzzi (17. Feb. 2018)

Hatte schon einer mal den Tip gegen eine Schüssel mit Wasser neben den Teich zu stellen, um zu vergleichen wie stark die Verdunstung in der Schüssel und dem Verlust im Teich ist?

Lg

Udo


----------



## Mushi (17. Feb. 2018)

Das wird nichts bringen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Feb. 2018)

Hi Andre,

den Pflanzen macht das "Wasser weg" z.Z net viel aus solange der Wurzelraum bei Frostfreiheit feucht bleibt. Sie sind ja auch noch im "Winterschlaf"

MfG Frank


----------



## dizzzi (17. Feb. 2018)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das wird nichts bringen.


Doch das bringt was. Verdunstet das Wasser in der Schüssel genauso schnell, wie im Teich, dürfte das Thema Loch Geschichte sein. Fällt der Wasserspiegel im Teich schneller, dann ist Loch sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## muh.gp (17. Feb. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Doch das bringt was. Verdunstet das Wasser in der Schüssel genauso schnell, wie im Teich, dürfte das Thema Loch Geschichte sein. Fällt der Wasserspiegel im Teich schneller, dann ist Loch sehr wahrscheinlich.



Solange die Schüssel kein Loch hat... 

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, wie man dieses Thema so unendlich lange diskutieren kann... 

Alle Möglichkeiten sind ausführlichst erörtert.


----------



## Mushi (17. Feb. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Verdunstet das Wasser in der Schüssel genauso schnell, wie im Teich, dürfte das Thema Loch Geschichte sein.



Das kann nicht passieren, da die Verhältnisse in der Schüssel andere sind.


----------



## koiteich1 (17. Feb. 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, wie man dieses Thema so unendlich lange diskutieren kann...
> 
> Alle Möglichkeiten sind ausführlichst erörtert





Sowas nennt man Winterloch


----------



## dizzzi (17. Feb. 2018)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das kann nicht passieren, da die Verhältnisse in der Schüssel andere sind.


WISO? Man kontrolliert doch nur ob es ca passt.


----------



## Mushi (17. Feb. 2018)

Nein. Die Temperatur stimmt nicht und die Anströmung des Winds passt nicht. Daher kommt was ganz anderes raus.


----------



## Michael H (17. Feb. 2018)

Hallo

Wird echt Zeit das ihr alle wieder in den Garten raus zum Spielen dürft .....


----------



## dizzzi (17. Feb. 2018)

Mushi schrieb:


> Nein. Die Temperatur stimmt nicht und die Anströmung des Winds passt nicht. Daher kommt was ganz anderes raus.


Quatsch...wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, steht die Schüssel neben dem Teich und nicht im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## dizzzi (17. Feb. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wird echt Zeit das ihr alle wieder in den Garten raus zum Spielen dürft .....


Ich war heute bei herrlichem 13 Grad in der Sonne im Garten.


----------



## Mushi (17. Feb. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Quatsch...wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, steht die Schüssel neben dem Teich und nicht im Wohnzimmer.


Die Schüssel ändert ihre Temperatur viel mehr als der Teich. Weiterhin muss die Füllung und der Rand den Teichverhältnissen entsprechen.


----------



## koiteich1 (17. Feb. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei herrlichem 13 Grad in der Sonne im Garten.




Hoffentlich hast nicht zu viel Sonne ab bekommen


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,

verstehe das Problem hier nicht bzw. wie man sich so lange damit beschäftigen kann!

Wenn der Teich die vergangenen Jahre, keinen so enormen Wasserverlust hatte, dann wird es wohl keine Verdunstung sein..
Sprich irgendwo hat sich ein Leck/Loch eingeschlichen.

Vermutlich wird hier noch 2 Wochen gewartet, bis gar kein Wasser mehr vorhanden ist und man sich zu 100% sicher ist.. 




Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wird echt Zeit das ihr alle wieder in den Garten raus zum Spielen dürft .....



Sag doch sowas nicht, war schon 2x draußen zum Schneeräumen 
Wenns blöd läuft, muss ich nochmal -.-


----------



## Mushi (17. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Fabian,

natürlich ist es ein Loch, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 

Verdunstung wird angeregt durch Wind und starke Temperaturdifferenzen zwischen Wasser und Luft. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Feb. 2018)

Das ist Sie also, die gefürchtete Lochverdunstung .. 

Amselmeister:
Ich hoffe Du kommst bald in die Pötte, dort mal Hand anzulegen.
Es herrschen ja gerade winterliche Temperaturen draußen..

Und dein Teich nicht der tiefste! 
Dann noch mit fehlendem Wasserstand (20-30 cm - tendenz vermutlich steigend). Nicht das du bald Fischstäbchen bergen kannst..


----------



## dizzzi (17. Feb. 2018)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast nicht zu viel Sonne ab bekommen


Nein, keine Sorge. Ich habe meine Haut vorher schon vorbereitet. War schon 2x auf dem Asi-Toaster


----------



## muh.gp (18. Feb. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich weiß, es ist Winter, es ist kalt und die Teiche sind zugefroren oder abgedeckt. Dem Teichbesitzer fällt der Himmel auf den Kopf, es ist ihm langweilig...

Wir drehen uns bei beiden Threads im Kreis. Letztlich wurden alle Möglichkeiten komplett, ausführlich und teilweise mehrfach erörtert. 

Daher denke ich, dass wir hier und jetzt einen Deckel drauf machen sollten und das Thema beschließen. Danke!


----------

